# NUb and skull help



## saphino

Still not really sure what Im looking for?! Any ideas!!??
13+1
 



Attached Files:







B9D9A35F-025C-4395-B3D6-BCB4C5A2985F.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 16









E3DEF2DA-7C2E-4A7B-97D8-63AE7E16A564.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 9









6B4296AF-C1DB-4A88-83DC-CED05FBF2B4D.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 10









0F1CCF70-396F-4C07-AD15-7BD8A98102B2.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 11









610B4112-7B3A-4109-BAA9-017237515771.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## crazylilth1ng

I am afraid I dont see a clear nub in the images. Cute pics tho!


----------



## saphino

Last one x
 



Attached Files:







2581F747-383C-499B-9D4B-C6D9A7E7AD1F.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## justplay91

I'm not sure I can see a nub even in the last one, but I'm guessing girl!


----------



## saphino

Anyone else?


----------



## xarlenex

Girl guess too!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## ama

I think boy . But the last two do look girl. And what i see as boy could be the cord and not the boy bit . x


----------



## saphino

Fx for a girl but I&#8217;m 99.99999999999% it&#8217;ll be boy number 3!


----------



## ClairAye

Skull is pretty similar to my girl at 13 weeks so I'll guess girl. :)


----------



## saphino

Any more guesses? Find out in 13 days and will update x


----------



## Angsan

Girl!:)


----------



## saphino

The nubologists from baby boo club have said 85% boy. 
A little disappointed &#128532; but hell be loved of course xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## saphino

Bevziibubble said:


> Congratulations :hugs:

Thank you. Will update after gender scan x


----------



## Pookied8476

I&#8217;m leaning towards :pink:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Leaning girl too :)


----------



## saphino

Can't believe there's so many girl guesses. I'm so scared to get my hopes up. Ingender forum all said boy. Not long til I know for sure x


----------



## shena

FOLLOWING xx


----------



## saphino

Only a day and a bit to go. Any last guesses???


----------

